# Hi There



## EXOPET (Feb 27, 2010)

HI Everyone, I'm 27 and have been keeping Mantids on and off for about 12 years, currently started taking on more species to breed including Deroplatys dessicata, Heirodula salomonis and Tenodera sinensis along with my Jumping spiders and beetles.

Currently running an online invert business based in the UK and pride myself on sourcing many of the rarer species of inverts available in the hobby in the UK.

looking forward to possibly swapping some ooths and speaking to like minded individuals

Cheers

Paul

EXOPET


----------



## ghostman (Feb 27, 2010)

hi there , wots ur invert business called u got a link to ur site?


----------



## ismart (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello, Paul, and welcome to the forum!  Sounds like you'll fit right in.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome from snowy OHIO!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome from sunny Yuma, Arizona!


----------

